# Barrie Area Ontario boarders



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

*Guelph area*

Hey, im in Guelph, its my first season. usually going 3 times a week to chikopee down in kw. 

all the barrie/guelph/kw/cambridge riders should get together sometimes soon!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

That would be Cool!


----------

